# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Changing Garage roller doors to Sliding door and window

## mickr

Hi everyone,
Just after a little advice. 
I am wanting to remove the 2 roller doors from my colorbond garage and replace one with a glass sliding door and the other with a window.
Does anyone have any tips/advice to achieve this, also to make sure its water/weather tight.
Any help would be appreciated.
Cheers,
Mick

----------


## cyclic

If I were doing it I would purchase the door and window (new or second hand) then frame up in metal studs, sheet up in existing sheet profile and colour, flash around the openings where the window and door are going, including using an eyebrow flash above the openings, then screw/rivert the window and door frames in place possibly with an aluminium angle fixed to the flashing at the inner edge of the door/window frame, then seal the outer edge with silicone.
If your capabilities do not extend to metal studs and sheeting then it would be a good idea to talk to the shed people.
Be careful removing the roller doors as they are under wind up tension.

----------


## Bloss

No particular reason to use metal framing - timber fearing will do the job just as well. It depends on your skills and experience and preference. Buying 2nd hand or speccing new will still require you to know the size of the opening (so the size the new frame has to fit) and the dimensions of the window & door unit(s) and what are the dimensions needed to fit the new door & window into the frame (i.e.: the inside dimensions and clearances etc - to fit them and make plumb & level). The rules for making a structure weather tight don't change because it is a metal garage or replacing doors with other items. 
The greatest threat for water ingress will be where the new structure meets the ground/floor. I assume it is a concrete slab? This will need thought and good design to ensure that no water can flow or be blown or otherwise get under or through that connection to the ground. Top can be sealed using suitable flashing and covers as can the sides, but that bottom section is the bit that needs thoughtful design and proper installation. Since we don't know what your skill level is it is hard to offer advice. It would be useful to buy one of the Allen Staines guides for DIYers from here Building and Renovating Books or Bunnings etc - The Renovators Guide might be best. 
And as said - the roller doors are under tension and that needs to be relieved before trying to undo them to take them down or they need to be constrained with straps or top so that they cannot unroll violently when being removed - I'd do both. Instructions on that can be found by googling.

----------

